# YeeeeeeeHaaaaaaa



## 98585 (Apr 9, 2006)

Just done a great deal on a 2.5 year old Georgie Boy Landau 3402

Petrol Chevrolet 8.1 340bhp (to be converted to Dual) 3000 miles, one owner. 10 tons of luxury, with two MASSIVE Slides. Pick it up next week. Cant wait...


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Congratulations mate, I expect we'll see plenty of posts when you get it :wink: and a few piccies .. 8)


----------



## Bikerbabewing (Feb 22, 2007)

Congratulations jimjam we can still only dream.

enjoy it when you get it


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

You're a bit pleased then Jim :roll: 

Heres hoping you have many happy years in her.

pete


----------



## des (Aug 13, 2005)

congrats! great rv.

des


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Congratulations jimjam
Welcome to the Dark Side matey :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Keith


----------



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

Well done Jim!!!! Welcome to the wild and wackey world of RVin!!!


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Awesome Jim! Make sure you get yourself on a meet or rally so we can all be nosey!

Good brand, well, im happy with my georgina anyway. :wink:


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Jim

Nice one, bet you are wishing the next week away. The Landau is a super model


stew


----------



## 104236 (May 1, 2007)

If I'm looking at the right one it is fab!!!!!!!!!!!

Hope you have as much fun as we are - roll on next week.


----------



## Forestboy (Feb 19, 2007)

Congratulations I'm on my 1st RV had it since Feb and LOVE IT trouble is I don't want to go to work at all now.
Ror


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Excellent choice Jim, the Landau is indeed a superb vehicle (not that I am in any way biased :wink: ).

ENJOY! :thumbright:


----------



## thewaltons (Aug 21, 2006)

Hi Jim

Congratulations! Great RV but then I am also biased. Only had ours for 6 days and absolutely love it! Just hoping the lovely lady at the DVLA lets us keep it  

Enjoy your new toy  

Anita and Mark


----------

